# Glorifying Terrorism



## Ian Whates (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to let the group know that a new anthology, with the deliberately provocative title *Glorifying Terrorism, *has just been released.

Edited by Farah Mendlesohn, the Hugo award winning co-author of *The Cambridge Companion to Science Fiction*, the book has been produced as a blow for free speech in the UK following some of the worrying implications of The Terrorism Act of 2006. 

The book includes twenty five stories from as many different authors, including *Ken MacLeod, Ian Watson, Gwyneth Jones, Adam Roberts, Hal Duncan, Chaz Brenchley, Charles Stross, Una McCormack, *and... ehm... *Me.*  

Rackstraw Press for further details.


----------



## Donna Scott (Feb 17, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning. Looks fab - can't wait to read it!


----------



## The Ace (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter, and the US government has funded terrorism in Palestine, El salvador, Nicaragua etc..


----------

